# Fallout remover suggestion?



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Just finished my bottle of Angelwax fallout remover which seemed to work OK but took forever to rinse off.
Ive heard Carpro Iron X is a good product, as well as BH Autowheel which is sold as a wheel cleaner but apparently is a fallout remover too?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

car chem revolt is good stuff but stinks, autoglym magma is god stuff but doesnt stink like usual fallout removers do and works well


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

+1 for autoglym magma. Doesn't really have that smell and works very well. Very good product


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

My go to is obsession renegade, like every fallout remover it smells funky but it does what you need it to with ease 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

BH Korrosol or autowheels get good reviews, also Detailed Online's fallout remover is very good, clings well and very cost effective when you buy 2.5 litres.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Korrosol every time.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka bleed every time


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hard one this. If money was no object it would be Korrosol for sure but it isn't cheap for 5L.

Moved into KKD Ferrum which was roughly £28-32 for 5L and it's a bargain in my eyes. Potent stuff, very effective and the scent isn't all that bad.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

From what I’ve used, AG magma works well and isn’t too bad smell wise. Bear Car Care fallout remover is very effective and also not too bad smell wise and is quite thick so tends to stick in place rather than running off before it’s done its job, DetailedOnline fallout remover is very effective, thicker and cost effective.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually like Angelwax Revelation, it's hard to rinse off as it's thick but does a great job, I have also tried Valetpro dragons breath which I thought worked quite well 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Car Chem Revolt or BH Korrosol for me.

Andy.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

ive tried a few and bilt hamber korrosol is my favourite so far,good value and works well


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> Hard one this. If money was no object it would be Korrosol for sure but it isn't cheap for 5L.
> 
> Moved into KKD Ferrum which was roughly £28-32 for 5L and it's a bargain in my eyes. Potent stuff, very effective and the scent isn't all that bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just bought some KKD Ferrum, yet to try it out yet though. Seems good VFM.


----------



## Fireball411 (Jul 31, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> Just bought some KKD Ferrum, yet to try it out yet though. Seems good VFM.


Ive started to try this brand,ive got some evolve wheel sealant and their blizzard snow foam,happy with them so far.

I bought some of their devils juice wheel acid as well but not tried that yet,will have a look at this as a cheaper alternative to korrosol :thumb:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

DoDo Juice Ferrous Dueller is also very effective.

Harry


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

AS red7 for me. Really like it. Not used KKD but I’m yet to be dissatisfied with anything of theirs


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Used CarChem Iron Detox at the weekend, worked well, seemed to cling on for a decent reaction time and jet washed off easily. Wish I'd bought more in the pre Christams sale


----------



## sye2eye (Jun 19, 2018)

BH Korrosol for me, always amazed at what runs off the car wen using it!


----------



## Ford8loke (Jan 11, 2016)

Bh korrosol or DJ ferrous dueller would be my choice.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

westerman said:


> DoDo Juice Ferrous Dueller is also very effective.
> 
> Harry


That would be my choice that or Autoglymn Magna. Both work well and smell ok. Auto Finesse Iron Out is also very effective but doesn't smell great..


----------



## Johnyb (Feb 5, 2018)

I've used autosmart red 7, magma and Autobrite purple rain 3.0 and found Autobrite the best to be honest. But wait until the have their sale and you can get 5ltr for £30 (easter I think)..


----------

